# How do you tell the difference between Woven and Printed?



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello, I'm a bit new to this. I was wondering how do you tell the difference between a woven and printed tag?

For example (attached pic), what type of tag is this?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It's printed.

The text is printed on the fabric.

Woven labels usually have the text and/or image actually woven into the fabric of the label, but sometimes the woven label will be printed also.

Check out a couple of the forum vendors for examples of woven labels:

Welcome to Lucky-Label.
Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for the explanation. 

For printed tags, what kind of fabric is it?

Are blank premade tags available for you to print on?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

re: type of fabric - the one in your picture looks like satin.
in general printed labels can be done on nylon, satin, polyester, tafeta just to name a few industry standards. 

re: printing them urself - i don't think that's a very common practice, but i'd still do some searching on this forum for more info, cause u never know. there are companies that specialize in these type of labels. and i think outsourcing these would be much more efficient both time and money wise. 
here is one company you can check out:
Custom apparel labels, hang tags, clothing care content labels and accessories for garments and textiles
i've had samples from them, it comes with a nice instruction manual, that describes all the different products they carry, and how to order etc. so if you're new to this, it's really helpful. 
companies like these also carry a lot of stock items - already preprinted designs that are commonly used. these are usually much cheaper than going custom w/ ur design and text. u can get printed size tags, care labels and more.


----------



## kalvari_pro (Jan 23, 2008)

hi, the tags often called "satin woven label", the type of fabrics called "woven satin" but the label is printed by machine so don't get misunderstanding between wovwn and printed in this case


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

That's printed. Woven labels have a texture to it and the design is :woven:


----------

